
Ask HN: Is the SAP API free to use? - shorty_
I am new to programming, but already have an idea for a project. Therefore i need to have access to the SAP API of an ERP machine to get the IDOCS (an IDOC is like a xml file). If i want to do so, do i need to get a permit from the SAP company or can anybody use SAP&#x27;s API for free? Thank you very much in advance
======
CyberFonic
I haven't worked with SAP systems for a long time, so things may have changed.
All the manuals are copyrighted and the API was only available to "partners"
under very strict licensing conditions.

If you are truly keen on your idea, it might be simpler to work with one of
the many SAP Partners. You should also gain some essential programming skills
if that is the career path you are choosing.

